# Deep needle/Dry needle therapy..?



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone ever have it done..??

Just did my first session on my upper neck, going back for my lower back soon.  Felt good, but the spots they put in needle are sore as fuk.  

I have been in PT for a while now.  Lower, middle back & neck.  Was seeing an orth, been to many chiro's, etc.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

Anything smaller than 18g doesn't do shit for me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2018)

you ve had it done..??  

I grabbed a pack of the pins when the guy walked out for a min.  Id say 21's or 20's.  They made the slin's i use look like nothing.  

Than the massage or work the area while the pin is in too.  The muscles begin to twitch and such, odd experience.


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2018)

Isn't the idea to stimulate a healing response by damaging soft tissue? I hope you find relief but braking something to fix it just doesn't see to work for me. Keep us posted though!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2018)

my neck is looser than ever.  I can rotate to the right and left with a full range of motion, no tightness or having it limited by pain from the rotation.

Just sore in the spots the pins went in.  It is starting to subside as well.  It was done at 530pm CST, now noon CST.  So it hasn't taken long for it to die off, but the treatment itself is great.


Again, i can rotate, moved front to back, go in a circle, etc without anything holding it/me back.  Looking forward to the lower back this Monday.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> you ve had it done..??
> 
> I grabbed a pack of the pins when the guy walked out for a min.  Id say 21's or 20's.  They made the slin's i use look like nothing.
> 
> Than the massage or work the area while the pin is in too.  The muscles begin to twitch and such, odd experience.





Jin said:


> Anything smaller than 18g doesn't do shit for me.



Full bore sarcasm brother. I forgot the :32 (17):


----------



## Hurt (Apr 19, 2018)

I used to get dry needling done regularly. I found it to be very beneficial.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 19, 2018)

Dry needling... Is that where you are trying to have sex but she is nowhere near ready???


----------



## Intense (Apr 27, 2018)

snake said:


> braking something to fix it just doesn't see to work for me. Keep us posted though!




Bodybuilding doesn’t work for you?


----------

